# Engine interface nmea on off



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Had my engine data intermittently work when turn on the key. Checked connections, bat. Connections replaced the interface and no luck. After a long period of being puzzled I figured out it was my backbone/drop cable that ran from engine to all the t's. Replaced cable and no more issues 🤪

Engine is a 2019 60 suzuki

Hoping one day this can help someone


----------



## Jcd0818 (Feb 22, 2021)

Where does the engine data cable plug into to engine? Just got my cables and now I’m stuck haha!


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

On a 60 suzuki it's on starboard side where the diagnostic plug is. You plug the adapter to the diagnostic plug


----------

